# [solved]Installation auf Notebook Fujisu Siemens Amilo M7400

## Hungry Hugo

Hallo Ihr da draußen,

ich habe mich vor ein paar Tagen dazu entschlossen Gentoo 2005.1 auf mein Notebook zu machen.

Gesagt getan... alles lief super dachte ich...

Ich hatte mir alles so schön vorgestellt bis der erste reboot kam...   :Shocked: 

Vorne weg gesagt ich habe genkernel benutzt und anhand von lsmod die zu ladenden Module ausgewählt aber hier machte es mich schon stutzig das diverse Hardwarekomponenten nicht aufzufinden waren (z.B. Soundkarte, Grafikkarte, WLan a.s.o. ) und selbst mit lspci konnte ich mir zwar die Hardware anzeigen lassen konnte aber anhand dessen nicht die richtigen Module bzw. Treiber ermitteln. Gibt es eine zuverlässigere Methode um die Geräte zu ermitteln wie mit der LiveCD von Gentoo??

Zurück zum reboot...

Das gute Stück bootet nicht durch. Zuerst bleibt er auf der Grub-Konsole stehen, da kann ich das splashimage laden und den Kernel manuell aus dem Verzeichnis /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 wählen und es geht ein bisschen weiter...

Als nächstes bleibt er mit der Meldung (frei übersetzt) "kann ROOT Device nicht finden" stehen. Hier komme ich dann mit der Angabe wo diese liegt -> /dev/hda3 auch weiter, allerdings mit der Fehlermeldung das er irgendeine Pationion nicht mounten kann und kann mich dann so wie ich es erhofft habe auch anmelden.

Hier mal meine fstab:

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hda3 / reiserfs defaults,notail 0 1

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0

Hier mal meine grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev vga=791

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

Da ich immer mehr kleine bzw. große Fehler feststelle stellt sich für mich die Frage ob der Einsatz von genkernel überhaupt Sinn macht und ich vielleicht mal versuchen sollte einen eigenen Kernel zu backen. Hierzu fehlt mir aber die Übersicht was ich wo und wie und überhaupt alles einstellen muss und kann.

Ich habe dann mal so ein wenig im I-Net gesucht um meine Probs ein wenig zu minimieren nun ja die Suche war mehr oder weniger befriedigend um nicht zu sagen ernüchternd...

So viel Stoff zum schreiben...   :Surprised: 

Wenn ich das Teil zum laufen gebracht habe mach ich drei Kreuze und mach mich an die nächste Maschine um entgültig von den Windowskisten los zu kommen.Last edited by Hungry Hugo on Mon Sep 19, 2005 7:38 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## The_Fang

Hast du wirklich einen Amilo M740? Mir ist nämlcih so einer nicht bekannt. Also ich habe ein Amilo M 7440G und kann dir sagen, dass alles soweit klappt... bootet ohne Probleme... Internet geht ohne Probleme... Nur der X-Server macht mir gewaltige Probleme (dafür mach ich auch gleich ein Thread auf). 

Da ich selbst kein Genkernel verwende, kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht mit der genau Konfiugration helfen.

Fürs WLAN musst du die Treiber für die Karte emergen. emerge ipw2200

ALso ich persönlich würde den Kernel selbst konfigurieren... genkernel mag ich nicht.

----------

## SinoTech

Zum "Amilo M 7400" schaut mal hier:

Amilo M 7400 - Konfigurationsthread

Amilo M740X - Suspend to RAM

 *The_Fang wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Fürs WLAN musst du die Treiber für die Karte emergen. emerge ipw2200 
> ...

 

Bzw. "emerge ipw2100". Jenachdem welche Karte du besitzt.

Mfg

Sino

P.S.: Habe übrigens auch einen und läuft soweit recht geschmeidig  :Smile: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hallo The_Fang,

ne er heist Amilo M7400 die eine 0 hat nicht mehr hingepasst...  :Cool: 

hier das Datenblatt www.fujitsu-siemens.com/Resources/16/15082416.pdf

Nun ja mein geringstes Problem ist das WLan ( bei mir ipw2100 ) viel mehr macht mir die Geschichte mit dem Booten zu schaffen.

Wenn das funktioniert dann lässt sich der Rest auch lösen...

 *Quote:*   

> ALso ich persönlich würde den Kernel selbst konfigurieren... genkernel mag ich nicht.

 

Das würde ich ja auch tun wenn ich wenigstens ein bisschen Ahnung davon hätte was ich da alles einstellen kann und muss.

 *Quote:*   

> Nur der X-Server macht mir gewaltige Probleme (dafür mach ich auch gleich ein Thread auf)

 

Soweit bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen... aber wenn findet sich bestimmt auch eine Antwort darauf  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

Mit "genkernel" kenne ich mich auch nicht so aus (Also kann dir nicht sagen ob deine "grub.conf" so in Ordnung ist bzw. wie es mit deinem kernel aussieht).

Für den Fall das du selbst mal etwas an deinem Kernel rumspielen willst, habe ich dir mal meine config zur Verfügung gestellt:

gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6

gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r9

und für xorg-x11 (Den X-Server)

xorg.conf

Für die Kernel config:

```

1. Die Config als "/usr/src/linux/.config" abspeichern

2. "cd /usr/src/linux"

3. "make menuconfig"

Zum bauen des Kernels dann:

4. "make && make modules_install"

5. Kernel nach "/boot" kopieren

```

Du solltest bei einer fertigen Config aber schon schauen was aktiviert wurde und vor allem die Option denn bewirkt (Gibt zu ziemlich jeder Option eine gute Hilfe).

Für den X-Server

```

1. Speichern der config nach "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

```

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Garantiere nicht dafür das configs perfekt sind  :Wink: 

EDIT 2:

Zu deiner Fehlermeldung beim booten suchst du am besten etwas hier im Forum. Solche Themen werden dauernd angesprochen.Last edited by SinoTech on Wed Aug 24, 2005 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hallo Sino Tech,

danke erstmal für deine Hilfe ich werde es mir mal anschauen und testen.

----------

## SinoTech

Ok, besorg die die Kernel config am besten nochmal. Hatte heute mittag mittels "make oldconfig" die config des 2.6.12-r6'er Kernels zum 2.6.12-r9'er konvertiert. Leider habe ich mit dem damit erstellten Kernel einige Probleme  :Sad: . Da du ja bestimmt eine funktionierende config willst, habe ich dir jetzt die alte vom 2.6.12-r6'er zur Verfügung gestellt. Muss mir bei Gelegenheit jetzt selbst erstmal anschauen was da heute mittag schief gelaufen ist.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Ok, habe es nochmal gemacht und es funktioniert jetzt.

gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6

gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r9

WICHTIG:

Jedesmal wenn du den Kernel neu erstellst, musst du auch den Treiber der Karte neu emergen:

```

$ emerge ieee80211

$ emerge ipw2100

```

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Ok, besorg die die Kernel config am besten nochmal....

 

Ich bin dir echt zu dank verpflichtet. Sobald der Link geht ( ich denke mal dein Server ist unten ) ziehe ich mir die zwei Sachen und probiere mein Glück.

Gruß HH

----------

## ian!

Ansonsten schaust du hier:

http://download.iansview.com/gentoo/configs/amilo_m7400/kernel/

Da liegen zur Zeit zwar noch ältere Konfigurationsdateien, aber ich werde gleich mal die 2.6.12-r9 für die gentoo-sources hochladen.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *ian! wrote:*   

> ich werde gleich mal die 2.6.12-r9 für die gentoo-sources hochladen

 

Danke vorerst. Kann ich eigendlich diese Datei noch nachträglich editieren auch wenn drin steht das ich das nicht tun sollte??

Habe mir von SinoTech die Datei ( Ein Dank auch an dich !!! ) mal angesehen und es sind doch teilweise Unterschiede vorhanden und ich könnte die eine oder andere "Funktion" gebrauchen die bei dir nicht drin stehen. Von mir selber kommt noch der Wunsch die ReiserFS Unterstützung mit hinein zu nehmen da ich meine Root - Partition mit Reiser formatieren will.

Hier stellt sich aber die Frage ob Reiser oder ein anderes FS sinnvoll ist aber da mach ich am besten mal eine Umfrage...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SinoTech

1. Die Umfrage zu ReiserFS oder sonstigem FS kannst du dir schenken. War gerade erst vor kurzem eine solche:

Welches Dateisystem auf einem Notebook verwenden?

2. Die config kannst du natürlich von Hand ändern, aber wieso so umständlich ? Die Kernel sourcen stellen dazu eine graphische Oberfläche auf Basis der ncurses zur Verfügung.

```

$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ make menuconfig

```

Dort kannst du schön alle Optionen durchgehen und dir auch die Hilfen dazu ansehen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Die config kannst du natürlich von Hand ändern, aber wieso so umständlich ? Die Kernel sourcen stellen dazu eine graphische Oberfläche auf Basis der ncurses zur Verfügung.
> 
> ```
> 
> $ cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

Ich merke schon ich muss noch viel lernen !!  :Shocked: 

Danke nochmal ich werds am WE mal test und mache dann Berichterstattung...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Und da waren sie wieder meine drei Probleme...

Grub macht immer noch nicht was ich will ich muss immer noch den Kernel manuell booten...

Hier noch mal die Conf ( ich finde keinen Fehler  :Shocked:  )

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

titel=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317
```

Den Kernel ( mein erster Selbstversuch ) von SinoTech aber ich unverändert übernommen. Ich habe nur zwei Obtionen eingefügt

1. automount 

2. Unterstützung für Reiser FS 

und beides nicht als Modul. Wenn ich boote sieht alle wunderbar aus bis kurz vorm Schluss da bleibt er mit dieser Fehlermeldung

Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

stehen.

EDIT:

Sch**** da fällt mir doch gerade ein das ich vielleicht die "nicht funktionierenden Kernel Conf" von SinoTech erwischt habe... Asche auf mein Haupt  :Embarassed: 

Werde es noch mal testen heute Abend vielleicht löst sich dann wenigstens ein Problem...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SinoTech

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

Hast du neu gebackenen Kernel nach "/boot" kopiert ?

Stimmt der Name den du in der "grub.conf" angegeben hast mit dem des Kernels überein ?

Was sagt ein "ls -l /boot" (natürlich erst nach dem diese gemmountet wurde).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Hast du neu gebackenen Kernel nach "/boot" kopiert ?
> 
> Stimmt der Name den du in der "grub.conf" angegeben hast mit dem des Kernels überein ?
> 
> 

 

ja den neuen Kernel habe ich nach boot kopiert ich kann ihn ja auch von dort aus vom Grub Prompt aus booten und der Name stimmt auch...

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Was sagt ein "ls -l /boot" (natürlich erst nach dem diese gemmountet wurde).

 

werde ich heute Abend mal testen... ich denke mal du denkst an den SymLink zur menu.lst...

das hatte ich noch nicht überprüft... aber normalerweise müsste das doch bei der Installation von Grub automatisch geschehen.

Die menu.lst existiert auch und hat die gleichen Einträge wie die grub.conf ( logischerweise )

So langsam bin ich ratlos wenn wenigstens erstmal das booten klappen würde...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SinoTech

Ansonsten ämndere mal folgende Zeile

```

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317 

```

in diese

```

kernel hd(0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317 

```

Bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob man vor den Kernel die Partition angeben muss, aber zumindest ich habe es immer so gemacht.

Und das du vom grub Prompt aus den Kernel booten kannst, heißt nicht das du auch den richtigen benutzt. Wenn du einen neuen kernel erstellst, wird der ja nicht automatisch nach "/boot" kopiert (Ausser du machst noch ein "make install", wobei der Name des Kernels dann aber "vmlinuz" wäre). Kommt hin und wieder auch mal vor, das man den Kernel zwar nach "/boot" kopiert, aber zum Beispiel vergisst den Namen anzupassen.

Daher wollte ich die Ausgabe von "ls -l /boot" sehen um solche kleinen Fehler auszuschliesen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Ansonsten ämndere mal folgende Zeile
> 
> ```
> 
> kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317 
> ...

 

das werde ich mal testen

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Und das du vom grub Prompt aus den Kernel booten kannst, heißt nicht das du auch den richtigen benutzt. Wenn du einen neuen kernel erstellst, wird der ja nicht automatisch nach "/boot" kopiert (Ausser du machst noch ein "make install", wobei der Name des Kernels dann aber "vmlinuz" wäre). Kommt hin und wieder auch mal vor, das man den Kernel zwar nach "/boot" kopiert, aber zum Beispiel vergisst den Namen anzupassen.
> 
> Daher wollte ich die Ausgabe von "ls -l /boot" sehen um solche kleinen Fehler auszuschliesen.

 

ich weis das der kernel ( lag unter /arch/x86/... genau weis ich das nicht aus dem Kopf ) vmlinux heist da ich ihn mittels cp nach boot kopiert und dabei auch gleich in kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 umbenannt habe... ich werde dem aber auch noch einmal nachgehen um ganz sicher zu sein.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Daher wollte ich die Ausgabe von "ls -l /boot" sehen um solche kleinen Fehler auszuschliesen.

 

Ich werde morgen früh ( bin auf Arbeit und mein Notebook steht zu Hause ) mal das Ergebnis von 

```
ls -l /boot
```

 posten um den Fehler einzukreisen.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hier mal das Ergebnis von 

```
ls -l /boot
```

 die genkernel Einträge gehören noch zu dem anderen auch nicht funktionierenden Kernel

```
total 6610

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  772800 Aug 22 20:08 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Aug 21 19:45 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   31378 Aug 27 18:47 config-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Aug 29 23:46 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1789357 Aug 22 20:27 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2250296 Aug 27 18:45 kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1876653 Aug 22 20:08 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Aug 21 19:34 lost+found
```

und hier der SymLink zwischen grub.conf und menu.lst ( nicht verwunden wegen Pfad hatte mit Knoppix gebootet und die HD gemountet )

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 9 2005-08-22 21:01 /mnt/gentoo/hda1/boot/grub/menu.lst -> grub.conf
```

zu guter letzt weils so schön ist der Auswurf von fdisk

```
Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40060403712 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4870 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6         162     1261102+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3             163        4870    37817010   83  Linux
```

Als dann alles nicht half habe ich dann noch mal versucht Grub manuell in den MBR zu istallieren ( im Grub Prompt ) sah auch ganz gut aus was er da so geschrieben hat ( keine Fehler hat Partition erkannt incl. Filesytem ) danach Reboot und alles war wie zuvor....

Hier der Code dazu

```
grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit
```

Den Befehl hat er nicht gekannt !!! grub> quit Ich denke aber das der nicht so wichtig ist ( schließt ja nur die Konsole ) habe dann einfach reboot eingegeben.

Jetzt zu dem Vorschlag:

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Ansonsten ämndere mal folgende Zeile
> 
> ```
> kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317 
> ```
> ...

 

also ich habe die zwei Sachen ausprobiert -> Ergebnis keine Wirkung

```
kernel hd(0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317
```

Ich bin ja kein Mensch der gleich aufgibt aber heute Abend emerge ich noch mal Grub und wenn es dann nicht geht werde ich mich wohl mal mit Lilo beschäftigen müssen...  :Cool: 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SinoTech

Hmm ... ok, bin mit meinem Laten so langsam auch am Ende. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das dein Kernel vom 27. August ist .. wolltest du ihn gestern nicht neu bauen ?

```

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2250296 Aug 27 18:45 kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 

```

Doch nicht nach "/boot" kopiert (Würde zumindest erklären weshalb dein Kernel kein reiserfs unterstützt) ? Oder stimmt da etwas an der Ausgabe nicht ?

Was passiert wenn du im grub deinen Linux Eintrag auswählst ? Welche Fehlermeldung ? Nur das er den angegebenen Kernel nicht findet ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hallo Sino,

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das dein Kernel vom 27. August ist .. wolltest du ihn gestern nicht neu bauen ?

 

ja hatte ich vor nachdem ich das Prob mit grub geklärt hatte da es sich aber nicht lösen ließ... wollte erstmal das ein Prob. lösen... den Kernel bau ich heute Nachmittag nochmal da habe ich mehr Zeit wie gestern

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 2250296 Aug 27 18:45 kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 
> ...

 

Jetzt habe ich ein Verständnisproblem wenn ich ls -l /boot eingebe wird mir dann nicht der Inhalt von /boot/ gezeigt?? Wenn nicht dann hätten wir ja einen Lösungsansatz...

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was passiert wenn du im grub deinen Linux Eintrag auswählst ? Welche Fehlermeldung ? Nur das er den angegebenen Kernel nicht findet ?

 

Wenn ich im Grub Prompt bin und gebe das ein

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

boot /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung und er Kernel bootet ohne murren bis zu der schon beschriebenen Fehlermeldung

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

 

und bleibt dann stehen.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SinoTech

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   
> ...

 

Doch, es wird dir der Inhlt von "/boot" angezeigt. Dachte nur weil der Kernel, der nter "/boot" liegt,  das Datum vom 27. August trägt, hättest du ihn doch nicht nach "/boot" kopiert.

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   
> 
> Was passiert wenn du im grub deinen Linux Eintrag auswählst ? Welche Fehlermeldung ? Nur das er den angegebenen Kernel nicht findet ? 
> ...

 

Habe noch nie versucht bei grub die Daten in die Konsole rein zuhauen, insofern weiß ich nicht was da alles reinkommt. Aber denke mal ein "root (hd0,0)", oder ähnlich, um ihm zu zeigen auf welcher Partition der kernel liegt, sollte da schon noch rein oder ?

Und was sagt "grub" genau wenn du deinen Eintrag aus dem Auswahlmenu wählst (Also ohne die Konsole zu benutzen) ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Aber denke mal ein "root (hd0,0)", oder ähnlich, um ihm zu zeigen auf welcher Partition der kernel liegt, sollte da schon noch rein oder ?

 

hmm ein Versuch wäre es wert...

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und was sagt "grub" genau wenn du deinen Eintrag aus dem Auswahlmenu wählst (Also ohne die Konsole zu benutzen) ?

 

Genau da ist das Problem ich bekomme gar kein Auswahlmenu ich lande immer gleich auf der Grub Konsole... wie hier beschrieben ( Ausschnitt aus Grub-Help )

11. Grub Just Shows a Grub Prompt

Situation:

When booting the system, you receive a grub prompt instead of a list of entries you have defined in your grub.conf file. 

Solution:

Mount your boot partition and verify if the grub/grub.conf file exists. 

Code Listing 11.1: Mounting and verifying

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# cat /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf

Also make sure that the menu.lst symbolic link exists: 

Code Listing 11.2: Verifying the symbolic link

# ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/menu.lst

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 9 Mar  7 14:00 /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/menu.lst -> grub.conf

If not, recreate the symbolic link: 

Code Listing 11.3: Recreating the menu.lst symbolic link

# cd /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub

# ln -snf grub.conf menu.lst

If this is the case, reinstall grub: 

Code Listing 11.4: Reinstalling Grub

(Run from within the chrooted environment)

# grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda

und genau dieser Anleitung bin ich dann auch gefolgt.... leider ohne Erfolg...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SinoTech

Ok, dann würde ich das so machen:

1. System booten (Falls möglich) oder mit LiveCD starten und dann in dein System chrooten

2. Grub neu emergen

```

$ emerge grub

```

3. Sicherstellen das die "/boot/grub/grub.conf" korrekt ist. Hattest oben einemal das

```

titel=Gentoo Linux

```

in deiner grub.conf. Muss natürlich "title" heißen (Also das Englische Wort)

Als nächstes solltest du zum testen den "vga" Parameter rausnehmen (Evtl. hat grub damit ja Probleme).

Im Endeffekt sollte deine "grub.conf" also so aussehen:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3

```

4. Installieren von grub in den MBR deiner festplatte:

```

$ grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

```

Wenn "grub" danach immer noch Probleme macht weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter  :Sad: .

Das Kernel Problem gehen wir dann danach an.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Ach ja, falls du einen Zweitrechner hast mit dem du ins Internet kommst, kannst mich ja mal im ICQ (114754160) anhauen. Geht etwas schneller als hier im Forum immer auf Antworten zu warten.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Gut so machen wir das...

Mit dem ICQ ist ne super Idee ich habe einige Rechner aber das Problem ist nur das mich 1und1 hängen lässt ich warte schon seit 5 Wochen und soll noch mal bis Ende September warten bis ich voraussichtlich meinen 6 MBit Anschluss bekomme....

So fange ich halt Abends immer an zu testen und leite mir die Ergebnisse in eine Datei um, um sie dann per FTP auf einen Rechner zu ziehen der ein FD hat. Die nehme ich dann mit auf Arbeit und kann alles posten. Wenn das mal kein Einsatz ist...  :Very Happy: 

Ich bin schon kurz davor mir irgendwoher eine ISDN Karte zubesorgen um damit die Wartezeit zu überbrücken...

Ahmmm... ich glaube... das könnte die Lösung sein

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 3. Sicherstellen das die "/boot/grub/grub.conf" korrekt ist. Hattest oben einemal das 
> 
> ```
> titel=Gentoo Linux 
> ```
> ...

 

Da muss ich wohl meinen Cousin ein wenig auf die Nerven fallen.... ich melde mich dann nochmal heute Nachmittag ( ca. 18:00 ) im ICQ bei dir wenn mein Cousin z.H. ist.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SinoTech

Ok, werde dann schon kurz vorher am Rechner bereitstehen  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus,

nach probieren und einer Privatstunde "Einführung im Kernel backen" -- Dank an Sino -- haben sich einige Probleme gelöst. Hier ein Übersicht:

1. beim booten nur Grub Prompt [solvet]

Lösung: Hatte 

```
titel=Gentoo linux
```

 anstatt 

```
title= Gentoo linux
```

 geschriebe. Kleiner Fehler großer Wirkung.

2. Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0) beim booten [solvet]

Lösung: hing damit zusammen das ich den Fehler in der grub.conf hatte  :Surprised: 

3. Some local filesystem failed to mount beim booten [solvet]

Lösung: Hatte in der fstab 

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom auto auto,user 0 0
```

 anstelle 

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0
```

 stehen.

4. Failed to load Modul XY [solvet]

Lösung: In der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 standen zu ladende Module die habe ich alle auskommentiert und schon hatte ich keine Fehlermeldung mehr aber......

So das waren die guten Nachrichten... Nachdem ich die Module auskommentiert hatte wurden natürlich auch keine mehr geladen... Jetzt die Frage muss ich nach 

```
make && make install modules modules_install
```

 noch die Module die ich laden will in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen oder nicht?

Ich habe dann einfach das vorher mit genkernel emergde Packet coldplug wieder beim booten aktiviert 

```
rc-update add coldplug boot
```

 und danach wurden dann ein paar Module mehr geladen aber immer noch nicht die die ich mir gewünscht hätte.

Als Kernel Konfig habe ich ->  *SinoTech wrote:*   

> http://sinotech.dyndns.org/~sinotech/kernel_2.6.12-r6

  von Sino Tech benutzt und nur ReiserFS ( als build in ) und MMC ( als Modul ) Support aktiviert.

Hier einmal der Code nur der Teile die als Module geladen werden sollen ( außer MMC ) 

```
#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m
```

 und genau diese stehen auch in der /etc/..../kernel-2.6 drin das sie geladen werden sollen aber nicht werden...

Würde ja gerne den Boot Vorgang posten wenn mir jemand sagt wie ich das machen kann..

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## SinoTech

- Hast du auch die richtigen namen in der "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" benutzt  (Poste am besten mal die Datei) ?

- Anonsten werden manche Module auch automatisch als Abhängigkeit geladen. Beispielsweise wird (Wenn ich mich recht erinnere) "uhci_hcd" (Für USB 1.1) automatisch beim laden des Modules "usbcore" mitgeladen.

- Und manche Module werden von einem Initscript geladen. Beispielsweise übernimmt "alsasound" das laden der Treibermodule deiner Soundkarte (Da ich davon ausgehe das du alsa noch nicht installiert hast, hier die Anleitung: ALSA Konfigurations Guide)

- Zu guter letzt kannst du auch mal versuchen die Module von Hand zu laden, und im Fehlerfall die Ausgabe posten:

```

$ modprobe ModuleName

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Sino,

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> - Hast du auch die richtigen namen in der "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" benutzt (Poste am besten mal die Datei) ?

 

ich denke das ich die richtigen Namen benutzt habe da ich mittels 

```
find /lib/modules/<Kernelversion>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' > module.txt
```

 die verfügbaren Modulnamen hatte. Den Inhalt der module.txt habe ich dann in die .../kernel-2.6 kopiert und die Pfad-Angabe sowie die Extension ( *.ko bzw. *.o ) entfernt. Ich hoffe das kann man so machen?! War zu faul zum abtippen...  :Cool: 

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> - Anonsten werden manche Module auch automatisch als Abhängigkeit geladen. Beispielsweise wird (Wenn ich mich recht erinnere) "uhci_hcd" (Für USB 1.1) automatisch beim laden des Modules "usbcore" mitgeladen. 
> 
> 

 

Das einzigste Modul das geladen wurde -- ohne coldplug und Einträge in die .../kernel-2.6 -- war usbcore.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> - Und manche Module werden von einem Initscript geladen. Beispielsweise übernimmt "alsasound" das laden der Treibermodule deiner Soundkarte (Da ich davon ausgehe das du alsa noch nicht installiert hast, hier die Anleitung: ALSA Konfigurations Guide)
> 
> - Zu guter letzt kannst du auch mal versuchen die Module von Hand zu laden, und im Fehlerfall die Ausgabe posten:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Super Anleitung wird heute Abend gleich umgesetzt  :Very Happy: 

Danke Vorab.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

